# APS Poetry Competition Thread



## Stuart (Feb 11, 2013)

As per this thread here -> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...oetry-competition-win-1-a-200384/#post2316496 please submit all your poems in this thread. Competition ends on the 24th of this month so release your inner poet.

It's a bit of fun so have a go and we look forward to seeing all your submissions, just please make sure they are reptile or amphibian related and are genuine entries 

Cheers
The APS Admin and Mod Team


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 11, 2013)

i like snakes, hanging out with mates
i like lizards, and big old blizzards

I'm poet and didn't know it


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 11, 2013)

I love reptiles yes I do,
even though I have to clean their poo,
one is just never enough,
they all seem to have the right stuff.
they defently make for an interesting life,
sometimes I think I'd pick them over the wife.

hahahaha


----------



## joelysmoley (Feb 11, 2013)

So unique in many ways
Naughty and nice
Amazing
King of all reptiles
Each one has a different personality


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 11, 2013)

*APS Poem Competition Thread*

I am 'right on' 
I got a python
And when he sheds
I go to my shed
Cos he's gonna need a bigger pyth-home

No I'm not in the running for a calendar, but thought I'd join in the fun


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well i aint no poet thats for sure, thankfully i already won myself a calender


----------



## GellyAmbert (Feb 11, 2013)

I dont know if it counts as poetry.. but sometimes when I'm feeding my snakeys I sing this song in my head...... 

They'll be coiled round the mousie when they eat
They'll be coiled round the mousie when they eat
First they'll strike and then they'll coil
Then all at once they'll swallow
They'll be coiled round the mousie when they eat....


----------



## hughesy (Feb 11, 2013)

Snakes slithers along the ground,
Sneakyly without a sound,
Others high up in the trees,
Dodging all the birds and bees,
Posions bite then hide away,
Strangles hold and there they stay, 
I like snakes their cool and cold,
Best of all the grow real old!



I think I may write the wife a poem after that, see if I can get me another prize : )


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 11, 2013)

Tim and l a herping went 
Found three girls in a tent 
Tim took one and l had two 
All the way home all we could say was WOOOOHOOO.....solar 17 LOL


----------



## geckodan (Feb 11, 2013)

There once was a herper from Nantucket
Who had a snake and tried to ......... bugger, I forget the rest.


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 11, 2013)

Mention jags you'll get a fued.
mention letters Rh you'll get sued.
This forums awesome what can I say.
I'm friends with the mods, my favirouts Fay.
Heaps of knowledge at this place,
My forever alone thread nearly got me maced,
Iv been here for a while I feel like mutton,
if you want your beardie named use the search button.


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 11, 2013)

Ryming about herps yes herps concept is sick
Currently albino how I can lay it down i feel melanistic
i love breeding it makes me feel like a big man 
Those little devils pipping, waiting i can not stand
in it for the passion not flooding the market
Ladies have neuros they love it even tho I were target
Keep average snakes your collection won't be of zen 
Quality mateing seasons start with quality females nothing under 8/10


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 11, 2013)

Roses are red
Bredli are too
Poems are hard

Bredli


----------



## Kraft (Feb 11, 2013)

Alone in the world I am a snake
alone in wild in the sun I bake
rumbling footsteps cause the earth to quake
so a herpers foot is mine to take 
using my senses triggered 
from being scared and defensive 
i strike at will 
and take flight until I am far away 
an what I feared is at bay 
they thought I was friendly 
but to there dismay 
i am no illusive colubrid
but an elapid with eggs to lay
so now the silly herpers
in there graves will stay


----------



## jeremy_88 (Feb 11, 2013)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Give me a calender.

Edit by Jax. 
What ? No please !


----------



## littlemay (Feb 11, 2013)

I once had a snake named snuffles.
A serpent who caused quite a scuffle.
He ate the cat.
And got really fat.
And now he’s in lots of trouble.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 11, 2013)

What masked and bannered man
shall rock the Ark
and sail a course to their annointed kingdom come......

Erm, is plagarism allowed?


----------



## Stuart (Feb 11, 2013)

_Who sailed their captain to waters that they troubled _
_in My font, sinking in the ignorant seas of prejudice
_
Sorry Steve, unfortunately not


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 11, 2013)

for those unfamiliar here is Richard Harris's poem that stuck with me from last century

There Are Too Many Saviors on My Cross by Richard Harris


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 11, 2013)

Elegant, graceful and somewhat sublime.
A head and a tail, but otherwise a line.
A creature whose journey is not well defined.
The hatred of snakes is totally enshrined.
APS members know better than this.
We look upon our reptiles with awe, love and bliss.


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 11, 2013)

If all the reptiles lived over the sea
what a good swimmer I would be.

I know I am not in contention but I would love you all if you gave me a calendar there is way to much talent for me to compete with.


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 12, 2013)

I own snakes.
I'm awesome.


----------



## shell477 (Feb 12, 2013)

Where did mine go?


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 12, 2013)

littlemay said:


> I once had a snake named snuffles.
> A serpent who caused quite a scuffle.
> He ate the cat.
> And got really fat.
> And now he’s in lots of trouble.



Clear winner here!


----------



## zoltan (Feb 12, 2013)

I asked my wife for a snake 
She said i better not for goodness sake
What she don't know, will never hurt
So down in the shed, lives my mate Kurt
He's black on the head 
And he has a rock bed
But in the shed, he must stay 
Until the wife takes a holiday


----------



## Xanthine (Feb 12, 2013)

A haiku:

Giant scrub python
Inquisitive three year old
Darwanism, bub


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 12, 2013)

Head and tail, scales for sure
with inquisitive mind that yerns to explore.
A Preditory nature and detailed pattern on my back
but if you smell like mouse im going to attack.
if your here for a cuddle, your in the wrong place
you may want to try imported_varanus's lace
all in all at the end of the day 
Im a python, with not much to say,
but please look, admire and appreciate for sure
but preserve my habitat for future generations to explore.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 12, 2013)

*APS Poem Competition Thread*



shell477 said:


> Where did mine go?



Deleted for being non reptile related !


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 12, 2013)

My best mate has a horrible reputation as a gangsta rapper (white kiwi dunce) so I HAD to dig this up to share:

The names sneaky slither N i got something to say,
Pinkie mice, Fuzzy mice, they all taste the same.
Curled up in my Hide with a heat mat you’re too kind.
My owner knows his stuff, this gangstas reppin’ my kind.
I got a mate in a tank in the other room,
"OI Beardy D! you wanna say something soon?
I’m getting agitated and you’re making me cranky,
now go talk to Beardy before i get snappy.

Yo! Im Beardy D
My temprature is just right, one’o’five degress Fahrenheit.
Chillin under my light, Mmm makin my skin so bright.
bobbin my head up n down, my owner thinks I’m the ****e!
All my baby bearded dragons are stampin their feet,
runnin around like clowns, its like they been takin seeds.
you gotta watch these little ones, they like to go crazy.
runnin into the glass they still think its amazing.

Hey! over there! I’m a Gecko on the roof,
would you shut your trap before I jump. you sound like a goof!
im tryna catch myself a meal here,
a nice juicy fly and maybe steal a few of your sides,
your owner leaves the cricket box open..
they are there for the taking..
silly man was bragging about the money he was saving.


----------



## shell477 (Feb 12, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Deleted for being non reptile related !



yeah I had figured that, and was fine with it because I was just being funny, but then there have been a couple of other 'funny' and not serious replies been left up, so now my poem feels sad it was kicked out of the club


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2013)

zoltan said:


> I asked my wife for a snake
> She said i better not for goodness sake
> What she don't know, will never hurt
> So down in the shed, lives my mate Kurt
> ...




Love it!! 

You guys are all very creative!


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 12, 2013)

There once was a coastal named Noodles
Of food, would eat oodles and oodles.
Chicks, rats and mice,
Are all rather nice,
But his favourite of course is small Poodles.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 12, 2013)

jeremy_88 said:


> Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> Give me a calender.
> 
> ...



Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I am not poet but want calendar too.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 12, 2013)

Roses are red
Snakes can be too
So for Valentines day
Give me a python or two


----------



## Umbral (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought it would be hard to score,
when 6 large snakes live on the floor.
Girls came in then ran for the door.
Then I met my wife who bought me more!
I think that's what I married her for.


----------



## JosPythons (Feb 12, 2013)

Inspired by Rolf Harris :?....and my Darwin who was a cranky youngster


I'm Jake the snake deedle eedle eedle um
No rubber fake deedle eedle eedle um
Wherever I go in my nice home
My keeper always lets me know
There's Jake the snake deedle eedle eedle um
And he's no fake deedle eedle eedle um
From the day that I was hatched, oh boy, my breeder nearly gagged
He couldn't stopmy snappy mouth. a few times he was tagged
Cause I was born with attitude, and since that day begun
My loving keeper has had fun
I'm Jake the snake deedle eedle eedle um
I aint no fake deedle eedle eedle um


----------



## Snapped (Feb 12, 2013)

I love a Murray Darling
A python from Inland
That lives on rocky outcrops
Near the Murray river sand
I love their prehensile tail
for the ability to climb 
One of natures finest
I'm proud to say is mine


(inspired by "I love a Sunburnt Country" - officially known as "My Country" by Dorothea Mackellar)


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 12, 2013)

i think this 1 ^^^^^^^^^ of Snapped is the best so far, good rhyme and verse, and if you use the lilt from "i love a sunburned country" it just flows like warm honey +++++++1 Snapped..................Ron


----------



## Snapped (Feb 12, 2013)

Ron, I got the inspiration from that, its one of my favorite poems!!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 12, 2013)

Ode to an Elapid...by Hoplophile


I love all of my Elapids, every single one,
Whether warming on the hot black tar, or basking in the sun,
Or cruising high amongst the branches feeding in the night,
But not when the little buggers decide they want to bite.

"Coz I really want my kidneys, and my neurons left intact,
And my erythrocytes all a-working and damn its just a fact,
That when you get too lazy and put you hand up way too close,
You find they've sunk their fangs in, and given you a dose.​


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 12, 2013)

There once was a snake with no feet,
Who only ate barbecued meat,
He detested fresh rats,
And was covered in tatts,
The toughest _Pseudechis_ you'll meet.​


----------



## longqi (Feb 12, 2013)

Shed

Gauntly wreathed in drying writhe
beside the hole behind the door
opaquely dull transparency
armless caricature

Whisperings of innocence
mutely left behind
cast-off husk of emptiness
host no longer blind

In winters sun colours run
bejewelled bedecked in fear
shining apparition glides
to quietly disappear
..
.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL, we've got some hidden talent here ! 

I might have to go on holiday at judging time, this isn't going to be easy !


----------



## Snapped (Feb 12, 2013)

longqi said:


> Shed
> 
> Gauntly wreathed in drying writhe
> beside the hole behind the door
> ...



Beautifully written Longqi


----------



## Gundeman (Feb 13, 2013)

The snakes are coming out on dark
for thigmothermic basking.
On warmed surfaces they park
and do it without asking.
A rock or road is all the same
if warming's what your wanting,
but a car can kill you like a toad
so careful where you're flaunting.
All snakes should take a lot more care
when they lay on pavements flat
as there are many cars out there
and they can make you splat.


----------



## Gundeman (Feb 13, 2013)

*The Tiger Snake*
The tiger snake, who lives down under,
can't hear birdsong, frogs or thunder,
she can't blink, and she can't talk,
she can't fly, and she can't walk.
But nonetheless this wondrous beast
can make a rat into a feast, 
as well as frogs and birds and fishes,
and lizards also if she wishes.
As she can slither, she can climb,
and even swim in summer time.
With neither hand or foot or paw,
with neither fin, nor fur or claw, 
this snake will search for smaller prey,
on any warm or sunny day.
Her long forked tongue is like a brush,
to taste the air. There is no rush,
the patient snake's an expert tracker, 
but wary that things might attack her.
She's careful, quiet, alert and steady, 
and she is always at the ready
for friend or foe around the corner
her sense of taste and smell should warn her.
Snakes have backbone, heart and spleen,
intestines, stomach, eyes so keen, 
they're fragile, frightened, careful creatures,
but Tiger snakes have other features
which people talk about with dread-
the venom glands within her head.
Her venom is for killing prey, 
quickly, lest it runs away
or even worse, with well placed bite
removes her eye- and sense of sight.
Although with venom she can kill
If she can hide from man, she will,
With Man she wouldn’t seek out strife
He isn’t worth the risk to life.
He's more to fear (and I'm not joking)
from poor diet and passive smoking.


----------



## Gundeman (Feb 13, 2013)

*Serpentine Poetry Competition*

This talent pool is like a lake
with folks all rhyming on their snake
python, tiger, black or brown
some poetry is going down!
They source their words from near and far
to try to score a calendar
so they can tell the days and dates
and show the thing off to their mates.
And proudly support APS
an acronym for- who could guess?
A forum where the friend of snake
can type all night- if they're awake.. zzzz


----------



## Little_monkeys (Feb 13, 2013)

I live a life in a tangled web
With secrets left to untold.
I keep them away from all to see 
With key and SERPENT that's told.
To keep the palaces gates shut tight
Keep the Unicorn inside.
Keep it away from all to see
As I run away to hide.

(Not about snakes but has one in it. Hope that's ok. If not ill write another)


----------



## Snapped (Feb 13, 2013)

Gundeman said:


> *The Tiger Snake*
> The tiger snake, who lives down under,
> can't hear birdsong, frogs or thunder,
> she can't blink, and she can't talk,
> ...



This is brilliant, love it!


----------



## Gundeman (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Stuart (Feb 13, 2013)

Great submissions so far, who knew of all the hidden talent!

It was brought to my attention that I may have had a little oversight when stating poems only about snakes considering the variety of reptiles kept by members. In light of that, lets expand it so poem submissions can cover all variety of reptiles and amphibians in Australia


----------



## Bushman (Feb 13, 2013)

I agree! There's some great poems coming in. 8)
I'm inspired to pen a few lines myself now.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 13, 2013)

Gundeman said:


> *The Tiger Snake*
> The tiger snake, who lives down under,
> can't hear birdsong, frogs or thunder,
> she can't blink, and she can't talk,
> ...



That is so beautiful! I have printed it out for my wall! Amazing choice of words and by using "she" people are more sympathetic.


----------



## tickerbox (Feb 13, 2013)

*Muntharr*

I saw that you noticed me,
at least what you imagined me to be.
You spied a glance, 
then shying behind a hair fern, 
peeking, as you chanced small steps in my direction.
Quietly. Softly. 
Detection avoidance masks your intention, 
and carries you towards me.

Ever so close to me now, you are,
and your shadow now melted into the moonless night.
Your presence is barely noticeable but for the starlight,
as is mine.
You can see me clearly, almost upon on my very being,
Cloaked in darkness.

But I can taste you,
even from my lair here beneath, 
as summer breeze flows over me, 
scattering as it does, the sunburnt leaves surrounding us.

All is well, as you estimate me, your prey.
It is almost over, done. 
Your feed to become my destiny, my forever loss.
Small grub that I am, emerging from the soil.

With one sudden explosive movement,
It is now all over.
A once enlightened body, lies limp.
Even one last breath is now too cumbersome,
And it seeps feebly from within,
never more to be.

You will now never know, nor tell a soul,
that the path you secreted down,
was in fact my own. 
And the earth you trod upon was actually me.
Together we pounced.
But my tail, your meal, 
disappeared before you.
And the ground beneath you fell.
My true self fully revealed before you,
and fangs deeply sunk within your skin.

I am Muntharr, night prowler.
Predator king of the starlit night.


_*Muntharr = Death Adder in the traditional Kamilaroi / Gamilaraay Australian Aboriginal language from Northern NSW, including areas such as Moree, Tabulam, Tenterfield, and Casino. Where I used to eat turtles and Echidna with the locals by the river._


----------



## sharky (Feb 13, 2013)

I suck a poetry but this was a fun little project I got an A for this one last year.....hope it is good enough! Gundeman is going to win...just saying! 
I didn't add all the python species....sorry!
*
Australian Pythons*

Spotted Pythons are oh so cute
Children Pythons what a beaut
Olives are sleek and brown
The Jungle wears a beauty crown
GTP’s are a gorgeous green
The Pygmy python is the smallest ever seen
Darwins are beautiful (albino or not)
A Woma’s colours are fiery hot
Diamonds are a girls’ best friend
Bredli’s set a worthy trend
Waters have amazing sheen
Murray Darlings are a grey dream
Roughies are a dulled out red
Check out the BHP’s awesome head
Scrubs are the largest out there
The gorgeous Stimmie will make you stare
So no matter if they are big or small
Our Aussie Pythons have it all!


----------



## Umbral (Feb 13, 2013)

Disqualified.......For being too good.

Disclaimer, I have no right to disqualify based purely on jealousy.



Gundeman said:


> *The Tiger Snake*
> The tiger snake, who lives down under,
> can't hear birdsong, frogs or thunder,
> she can't blink, and she can't talk,
> ...


----------



## longqi (Feb 13, 2013)

Chondro

so delicately beautiful
love and hate combining
so intricately wonderful
miracle entwining
in fashioning a taste of fear
from reasoning so never clear 
in fashioning
in fashioning
terrors lies in tainted air

so delicately beautiful
a whisper in the wind
so wonderfully sensual
proving Eve has sinned
Eden waited lust created
horror that has not abated
Eden waited
Eden waited
demon smiling well elated

so delicately beautiful
touch of tongue a kiss
natures gifts so bountiful
in ignorance is bliss
complexity not enmity
in offering tranquility
complexity
complexity
in shimmering simplicity[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Gundeman (Feb 14, 2013)

Seeing as the scope has been broadened..
*Goanna on the Tablelands Hwy.*
The Barkly stretches gold to blue
no mountains nor trees disturb the view
And I tapped my fingers in time to a song
heading North, black road long.
The tussock grasses and black soil plains
are littered with bones and vehicle remains
and to the few travellers through this place
are only so much empty space.
But I searched the plains with a hunters eye
And I saw the pointed head held high
Scaly confidence watched the road,
Confidence lost when my vehicle slowed.
Goanna; power, scaly, bright
was ready to run, prepared to fight.
I chose my lens and crouched down low
He stood his ground, he knew I’d go.
That eye with golden iris spark
knew and loved this country stark
that probing tongue, those sharpened claws
complemented savage jaws.
This predator was clearly old
wisdom in that eye of gold.
We stood our ground, I got my shot,
Beneath the sun so bright and hot,
the lizard watched me, quiet, alert,
The sweat was trickling through my shirt.
Two such different beasts were we
standing in infinity. 
I left the lizard on the plain,
and started driving North again.


----------



## Variety (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful serpent i will fight your cause, 
No pattern man made, as beautiful as yours.
Ready to ambush in the trees so tall
Beautiful serpent i will fight your cause,

No denying beauty but many want you culled,
They see your way of life as cold
The irony in that, so uneducated.
Your safe with me now, your needs are catered.
Getting big now but more graceful then ever,
A price on your beauty in the form of a leather...

So clinical and precise but we understand
Please try to look at our master plan,
Its for the best that you are protected by man,

So clinical and precise but we understand .....


----------



## Stuart (Feb 14, 2013)

These are phenomenal guys and gals. Well done, seriously.


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 14, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> These are phenomenal guys and gals. Well done, seriously.



Thanks


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 14, 2013)

This is getting serious.........i best buy a Calendar next Yr 8)
...........Great reading guys and gals


----------



## Snapped (Feb 14, 2013)

I love reading everyone's poems, so many different styles, certainly some talented peeps here.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 15, 2013)

Seriously, this will be so hard to judge. Should we go for art or for the funny one?


----------



## longqi (Feb 16, 2013)

Salty

Fear me if you wish to
I simply do not care
I lie in wait
I feed with need
I always have been here

Prehistoric
possibly
dependent on your view
My kind will live forever
Not feeble creatures
such as you

You
so purely evil
spreading like some mad disease
Whilst I 
eternal
in friendly swamp will take my ease

Oh your shock
your horror
when I need to kill
only ever done through hunger
never to display my skill

In silence midst the reeds
waiting for one blunder
my normal prey deceased
is it any wonder
I also hunt you now
just to quench my hunger

So come down to the waters edge
Come and clean your fish
all is calm and peaceful
come now
grant my wish


----------



## Umbral (Feb 16, 2013)

Longqi.... That's fantastic!


----------



## sharky (Feb 16, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Longqi.... That's fantastic!



You can say that again!


----------



## Umbral (Feb 16, 2013)

Longqi.... That's fantastic!


----------



## PieBald (Feb 16, 2013)

If i was the judge longqi is the winner!


----------



## Umbral (Feb 16, 2013)

PieBald said:


> If i was the judge longqi is the winner!


If I was the judge I would be getting a calendar and Longqi could have a pat on the back lol.


----------



## PieBald (Feb 16, 2013)

Umbral said:


> If I was the judge I would be getting a calendar and Longqi could have a pat on the back lol.


HAHAHA thats great!


----------



## Snapped (Feb 17, 2013)

The Hatchy


Take one Woma hatchy
a stunning little girl
Don't feed her for a week
she'll strike your thumb and curl

All of 2 feet long
and as skinny as a worm
Attitude of a Jungle
& bites that start to burn


Contained in a click clack
on a heat mat with a 'stat
This hungry little hatchy
goes crazy for a rat

Handle her at your peril
she really isn't sweet
For the second time today
she thought my thumb was meat


So anyone want a Woma
going for half the price
Nah, I'm only joking
she's sure to turn out nice

Bloody hell I take it back
for the third time today
She's trying to eat my hand
take her now, I'll pay!


----------



## Stuart (Feb 18, 2013)

One week down and a few days to go yet. There are some fantatstic entries guys and gals, but its not over yet. Theres still time to get your entry in before we have the difficult task of choosing some winners


----------



## Stuart (Feb 21, 2013)

Only a few days left to go...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Having read most of the latter half the thread, I am not sure why I am bothering. The message is important however, even if the poetry sux… the need to keep working on changing attitudes!

Sinuous beauty so gracefully glides,
Adored by some, by others reviled.
Breathless enchantment in multitudinous forms
Maligned and maltreated by those ill-informed.
The Gordian Knot would be easier solved
Than this riddle of life lacking resolve
One can but try to the limit of one’s skill
To engender an outlook that lacks the word kill
To remind other mortals we’re a piece of the plan
That Mother Nature created, not solely for man. 

Blue


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 21, 2013)

That's amazing Blue! Your poetry does not suck! But your spelling of 'sucks' needs some improvement! :lol: jokes.

Anyway, your poetry is a lot better than mine,

Cobras, cobras in the grass,
Watch out or they'll bite your...................... foot!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Bananapeel*,
You are far too kind young lady. I can string words together. My language skills are fairly strong. Partly due to what was in the genes, for which I take zero credit, and partly due to what I have worked hard at developing. I love our language. It is so expressive, so creative, so many ways to say the same thing but with so many different nuances – both a pain and a palette. I only wish I had the time and the drive to develop some of the skills so evident in others here. I accept my limitations and tip my hat to those wonderfully creative persons who have put their skills on display. It is truly rewarding to lose one’s self in their talent... their words and the imagery they meld therewith.

Blue


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 23, 2013)

I envy every comment you write blue. Every bit of info you give is so well expressed, so detailed and just something remarkable. It really fascinates me and drives me to become as knowledgeable and wise as you sound. Hopefully I will one day be able to provide others with knowledge in the way you do. (Must be something to do with Perth tehe. I'm a WA'er originally.) 
Oh and thankyou for your kind comment. 

Geez midnight?! Off to bed for me... Oops. Night everyone.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 23, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> That Mother Nature created, not solely for man.



This needs to win, because of this one universally important and very true statement.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 24, 2013)

Less than 24 hours remaining. There have been some stunning entries so far, but there is definitely room for more so keep posting.


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 24, 2013)

Serpentine

Sinuous and silent
She moves through the world
Slow, deliberate breaths
The barely perceptible shift of scales
as she glides
Her form of smooth and fluid strength
Limbless, she climbs with ease.

Such equisite beauty
Each scale crafted of pure perfection
Hated only by those ignorant enough to close their eyes
To such terrible beauty


----------



## Stuart (Feb 24, 2013)

Only a couple of hours left to go...


----------



## Stuart (Feb 24, 2013)

It's over. Thanks all for your input and phenomenal entries. The talent shown is nothing short of spectacular. 

The mods will vote and announce the three winners in the next couple of days


----------



## Stuart (Mar 1, 2013)

A massive thanks again to all who participated, you did not make it easy on us at all, we even had to allocated another Calendar because it was just too close to call. The winning poems below are in no particular order of winning but stood out to the Admin and Mod Team.

*Bluetongue1, longqi, Gundeman and tickerbox, *could you please PM me your addresses for us to send the Calendars to. 

Congrats to the Winners and thanks again for all your submissions.



longqi said:


> _Shed_
> 
> _Gauntly wreathed in drying writhe_
> _beside the hole behind the door_
> ...





Bluetongue1 said:


> Having read most of the latter half the thread, I am not sure why I am bothering. The message is important however, even if the poetry sux… the need to keep working on changing attitudes!
> 
> Sinuous beauty so gracefully glides,
> Adored by some, by others reviled.
> ...





Gundeman said:


> *The Tiger Snake*
> The tiger snake, who lives down under,
> can't hear birdsong, frogs or thunder,
> she can't blink, and she can't talk,
> ...





tickerbox said:


> *Muntharr*
> 
> I saw that you noticed me,
> at least what you imagined me to be.
> ...


----------



## Umbral (Mar 1, 2013)

Big congrats to the winners, you deserve it. Very inspiring work.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations to the deserving winners for their excellent contributions! 
Thanks to the other entrants for submitting poems. There were so many good poems it was hard to choose. 
It was a great competition, so thanks need to go to Snipercap for running it, Slateman for donating prizes and Umbral for suggesting it. 8)


----------



## Slateman (Mar 1, 2013)

Umby this comp was great idea. Snipercup handled this well and poems are just great.


----------



## Snapped (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats to the winners, loved reading all the poems, so many talented people with different styles, well done guys and girls.


----------

